# Kazakh: Negative particle



## alevtinka

Salem, Kazakh speakers, and other Turkic language speakers,  and people who understands Kazakh language ) (I know a little bit Russian and Tatar language)

Мынау бала емес - This is not a child

But, 

Мынау бала емес *пе* ? - Isn't this a child ?

Мынау бала емес *ма* ? - Isn't this a child ?

Negative particle should be used according to "emes" or "bala" ? "Emes" stays next to the negative paricle, while negative particle functions on the noun "bala" ..... I'm confused .... I guess the former expression sounds better )


----------



## er targyn

Yes, it shoud be "емес пе?" 

P.S. It's similar to Chinese ma and French ... pas.


----------



## alevtinka

er targyn said:


> Yes, it shoud be "емес пе?"
> 
> P.S. It's similar to Chinese ma and French ... pas.


Рақмет )))

And if personal suffixes are involved, e.g. "Aren't you a child ?"

will it be "Сен бала емессі*ң б*е ?" ?


----------



## er targyn

Right! By the way, there is a trend to replace me, be, pe with ma, ba, pa. Simplification?

P.S. Never mind my previous P.S.  I confused negative particle with interrogative one.


----------



## alevtinka

er targyn said:


> Right! By the way, there is a trend to replace me, be, pe with ma, ba, pa. Simplification?
> 
> P.S. Never mind my previous P.S.  I confused negative particle with interrogative one.


Aga, my bad, I wrote the title unclearly ...

I noticed that Kazakh tili has more complex suffix system than tatar tele ((( Maybe the most complex one in Kipshak branch, I guess (((


----------



## alevtinka

er targyn said:


> Yes, it shoud be "емес пе?"
> 
> P.S. It's similar to Chinese ma and French ... pas.


I've seen people write [Сіз қазақсыздар ма ?], is it grammatically correct ?

My book says only [Сіз қазақсыз ба ?] and [Сіздер қазақсыздар ма ?] are right ones


----------



## er targyn

Your book is right, [Сіз қазақсыздар ма ?] is not correct.


----------

